# Quick question - Hydrogen Peroxide



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Is all pharmacy hydrogen peroxide the same? Or do some brands use stabilizers or add other ingredients that may be harmful to add to an aquarium?

What I have is LIFE brand "Hydrogen Peroxide USP - 3% solution 10 volume".

No extra medical ingredients are listed. 

Non-medical ingredients listed are "Sodium stannate (stabilizer) and purified water".

So before I put this stuff anywhere near my aquarium, this is the right stuff, yes?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Skizhx,

Yes, that is the right stuff. I have used both types, 3% "stabilized" and the stuff that doesn't say. Both work the same.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

What are you planning on using it for? BGA?


----------



## sam22sam (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Roy,

I used H202 and the leaves on which I had algae turned brown and died. I was also dosing floursih (not excel) and I had my shrimps turn white and few of them died. I quarantined the shrimps did a 50% water change; waited for a couple of days and then put the shrimps back. Things seem to be alright now but I am not sure how to use h202 or flourish any more. I was using 20vol h202 or 6% and dont know how much water to add to make a 3% solution.

How do you dose h202? Do you just turn off the filter; put the syringe into the water and spray over the algae or do you take down the water; to minimum then take the leaf(say a sword leaf) out of the water and spray the affected part.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi sam22sam,

If you have a 6% solution and you want to make it a 3% solution add an equal amount of water. For example if you have 8 ounces of 6% solution and add 8 ounces of water you will end up with 16 ounces of 3% solution.

I use a 3% solution of H2o2. I dose only after the lights have been one for at least two hours so the photosynthesis process is going strong. I turn off the filter about 5 minutes prior to dose. I use no more than 1.5 ml per gallon (3 teaspoons per 10 gallons) per treatment. I put the H2O2 in an oral syringe and "shoot" the area I wnat to treat. After waiting about 20 minutes I restart the filters.

When you had problems with your shrimp and plant leaves how much did you dose and what size aquarium? If you were dosing the 6% solution at 1.5 ml per gallon you dosing at twice the strength I do.


----------

